# PbP game starting at 5th lvl.



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 13, 2003)

I am starting a PbP game D&D 3.5 ed. rules tweaked somewhat to my liking, using 3.5 ed. character sheets etc. I need a fighter or two a cleric a druid and a rogue. all 5th level (other classes also acceptable) races must be all normal custom races must be approved by me and im hopin' to get this rollin' sometime in the next week or two.  Send me an IM through EN world or through ICQ at 74081480, Email address: DoomDragon5159@icqmail.com email me char sheet there.  now if there is anything else through my idiocy and ametuerism that i forgot to put here, please, please let me know, criticism whatever, be brutal...p.s the intro is in story hour "Trail of fire" tell me if you like it, again be brutally honest, i'm new.

*I implore you to look into getting icq, it makes thing's easier sometimes*
(*...It's free if nothing else*)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

You might want to add how you want people to role up their characters 4d6 drop the lowest, point system etc.  How starting gold would function like either from the PHB, or the DMG table.  I can think of anything else. 

Oh I would be interested in playing…  I try and reach you on ICQ about it.


----------



## Badger (Aug 13, 2003)

Also will the world be homebrew or setting specific (Greyhawk, DL, Forgotten Realms)? Also, when you say other races must be approved by you, do you mean races like Planetouched (Gensai, Aasimer and Tiefling) or races from Savage Species, or both?

I would be interested in playing also, and would like to be something a bit unusual, an Aasimer Necromancer. While he still carries the goodness of his race, he has taken to fighting his hated enemies with their own weapons.

However, I am also open to any class the group may need...


Badger

Edit: Sorry about posting the idea through this means, but don't have ICQ on my pc at home...


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 13, 2003)

Gimble - nice to see you trying it out.

Most people on the boards don't use ICQ (or any IM program, for that matter).
Email is used, but most of the communication about the game would happen in the OOC thread (i.e. right here).

Out in the open, where all players can read it, is the best approach to keep everyone up to date and informed.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 14, 2003)

First of all: Badger 
Homebrew, set in the land of archamus (R-K-mus)
Races, I'd rather if you didn't use planetouched but it is up for discussion
and right now I need an elf fighter or druid (druid moreso)
And it's no big deal badger don't worry about posting here.

 

Now, Brother Shatterstone 
Diceroll, 4d6 drop lowest roll, repeat 4d6, you may roll for a better total (if you get four crappy numbers) a total of seven times in your entire character creation dicerolling.
Equipment and Gold, I will decide and let you know.

 

And finally Reapersaurus 
Thanks for the encouragement



Ok now everybody go read the storyhour 'Trail of Fire'!! 
Tell me what you think i need feedback, i crave it, like a vampire craves blood..and, and...cheese!

and the changing guy, thats me, gimble, i have random polymorphus disease (rpd) cool, no?

FEEDBACK AHHH FEEEEEEDDDBAAACKK


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 14, 2003)

As of right now the roster is:

1 bugbear ranger

...maybe i need to speak louder lol 

i still need 2/2 Fighter(s) or Barbarian(s)
i still need 1/1 Druid(s)
i still need 1/? Cleric(s)
i still need 1/1 rogue(s)
...and one of them almost has to be a freakin' elf! 
...
....
.....ok first elf gets a useless (but cool) plot twist

cheese, they crave cheese as well my friend!!
hahahaha
lol


----------



## Badger (Aug 14, 2003)

*Another question...*

Would a druid/barbarian be possible? The barbarian aspect would be more along the lines of a totem warrior.

Or would you prefer a single class path?

I'll also take the bullet for the elf..


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 14, 2003)

AHA! great! i was wanting to use that anyway! yeehaw! you will like this anyway. 
   ok if you are going to be the elf character a fighter is more in line but if you really need to be a "totem" warrior go ahead and roll him up scan him and send him to DoomDragon5159@icqmail.com
that goes for you too shatterstone, role up that bugbear and send it there ok? and read me intro!!!

They must have cheese, give them your cheese!


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 14, 2003)

Email, DoomDragon5159@icqmail.com, I have a filter I created that will seperate all messages that have any of the following things in the subject: PbP, D&D, Character Sheet, EN World
Ok? One of those absolutely has to be in subject ok?  Alright now the roster is


1 Ranger (Bugbear) Waiting on Char. sheet? (Yes)
1 Fighter (Elf) Waiting on char. sheet? (Yes)

We need more players on the quest of little knowledge the trail of fire needs 3 square meals a day! We have 1/2 at best, and those already condemned, err, playing   get those charsheets in, alright?  And if you are using pencil be neat about it!!

Cast away ye cheese 'tis that which is bringin' them from yonder!


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 15, 2003)

~B U M P ~

I have so far:

1 bugbear ranger
(Waiting on elf ((Maybe Fighter)) )


----------



## infax (Aug 15, 2003)

Ok, risking repeating the group from Alsih2o's castaways I'll join this one too.

I'm willing to play the Elven Druid, but I have no scanner, so it will be completely electronic format (.doc, .rtf or .txt). Also, I'm not clear on the abilities roll system.

Shoud I roll 2 sets of stats with 4d6 drop lowest and select 1 set? Did I get that right?


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 15, 2003)

Wonderful an elf druid!
Ok, roll 4d6 drop lowest for each stat normally but if you want to roll that same 4d6 again because you got a bad roll you can reroll up to 7 times.
Electronic will be fine, but the party needs fighters badly, if you know anyone else who may want to join ask them, alright!

Roll up that druid and send it over to DoomDragon5159@icqmail.com with D&D, EN World, PbP, or Character Sheet in the subject line!!  We are well on our way, Badger where the hell are you?  lol!

(Disregard "where the hell...etc..." if i post this and go to my email to find a charsheet from you *sheepish grin*)


----------



## Velmont (Aug 15, 2003)

I'll be interested by this game... and I think I'll try my master of chain, a Dwarf Figther/Rogue ( Now, Do I fill one of your figther slots or your Rogue slot ...  You should have my character in the next 24h.

Velmont


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 15, 2003)

Ok so far:


1/1 Ranger
1/1 Druid 
1/2 Fighters 
0/1 Clerics
0/1 Rogue

3 spots remaining comeon people who are playing, contact people who are not!! come on we need more pcs!


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 15, 2003)

Ok now all we need is a cleric, unless badger doesnt get his..*ahem* anyway i think in the next week if we get a rogue you fill the fighter slot, if we get a fighter you fill the rogue spot, alright? and if you have icq dont be afraid to post it, im not gonna spike you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *Ok, risking repeating the group from Alsih2o's castaways I'll join this one too. *



Is there a reason why we should not repeat that group?  

Gimble Godshine, my character should be complete tonight as it is the first thing on my to due list when I get home from work.  Well I might fix my signature first and that reminds me have you created a Rogue Gallery thread yet?  If not, we will need one.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 15, 2003)

No I have not started the thread in rogues gallery, good just send me the char when you are done that goes for you too infax!

Hello? Did badger die?


----------



## infax (Aug 16, 2003)

Done. Mailed my character.


----------



## Badger (Aug 16, 2003)

Sorry..not dead...having to do some packing in RL...can have a char ready by the morning...do I need to be the elvish fighter now, or should I go a priest route?

If priest, I'm thinking one of Kord to help with melee some on that aspect as well.

Sorry again for the delay..


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 16, 2003)

Very good Infax, wonderful!
   Badger!  If it was anyone else, I'd say straight fighter shatterstone informed me through icq that you know what you are doing, so i'll let you take the call on that one.
   Shatterstone needs to get that char sheet to me!


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 16, 2003)

Good Infax, do you have a weapon of preference or should i roll for random?

Velmont, Good, but the mighty +4 masterwork composite is kind of much i may replace it with a regular +2 longbow, depends on what i give the others...

We are waiting on a couple more characters, Shatterstone, Badger, (I totally understand your lack of post, no prob) and another character or two! we are well on our way.

BTW:
Velmont, it's no big deal but, please put PbP, D&D, Character Sheet, or EN world in your SUBJECT line when you email me, because i have a bunch of filters that may junk your email before i get to see it!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 16, 2003)

I'll throw my lot in, seems pretty interesting. 

I'm unsure what way to go in the class department though, I'd like to go cleric if Badger decides to go fighter, but if he goes cleric I'd probably go rogue.

Either dwarf cleric or hobgobin rogue (as long as you allow hobgoblin).

The intro was short and sweet, certainly increased my urge to join. 

On the note of cleric though, what dieties and such do you use in your campaign world?


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 16, 2003)

sounds good festy, errm i am open to other races too, there has been talk of badger being an azer.
YES! FEEDBACK! (Positive to boot) He's leaning more towards cleric i think at the moment And I would prefer a fighter if at all possible.



> On the note of cleric though, what dieties and such do you use in your campaign world?




Mostly the ones in the 3.5 PHB or is it the DMG?


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 16, 2003)

At this point I would like all ICQ users intending to play the game to post or email me their ICQ.

EMAIL: DoomDragon5159@icqmail.com

P.S Put PbP ICQ for subject, please.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Either dwarf cleric or hobgobin rogue (as long as you allow hobgoblin).




Their is a bugbear in the party btw.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 16, 2003)

Maybe there could be a connection between the two individuals?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2003)

Maybe, though my bugbear will be slanted toward good.  Have you read the DMG for rules on the hobgoblin creations?  You should have 3 class levels, 1 humanoid, and a +1 level adjustment.


GG, have you decided on gold yet?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 16, 2003)

Hmm, I took 4 class levels and the +1 level adjustment. Do I have to take the level of humanoid?

Btw, he won't be evil, I'm not very good at evil characters anyway.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Hmm, I took 4 class levels and the +1 level adjustment. Do I have to take the level of humanoid?
> 
> Btw, he won't be evil, I'm not very good at evil characters anyway.  *



Unfortunately yes, my bugbear is only going to have 1 class level.  Do you have DMG 3.5 yet?  (if so it's should be page 172)


----------



## Velmont (Aug 16, 2003)

Gimble Godshine said:
			
		

> *Velmont, Good, but the mighty +4 masterwork composite is kind of much i may replace it with a regular +2 longbow, depends on what i give the others...*




Ok, sad I won't be able to use my whole strength, but I don't really mind, as it is only a secondary weapon, I just hope I'll have my money back on that. (Just convert the worth I lose into Cure Ligth Wounds potion if possible, it won't hurt to have more than one.)




			
				Gimble Godshine said:
			
		

> *BTW:
> Velmont, it's no big deal but, please put PbP, D&D, Character Sheet, or EN world in your SUBJECT line when you email me, because i have a bunch of filters that may junk your email before i get to see it!  *




Ok, I'll take car of that next time I post to you, I won't do the same mistake twice (in the same year at least...).

Velmont


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 16, 2003)

its kewl, i can take 4 class lvls cos:

Humanoids and Class Levels: Creatures with 1 or less HD replace their monster levels with their character levels. The monster loses the attack bonus, saving throw bonuses, skills, and feats granted by its 1 monster HD and gains the attack bonus, save bonuses, skills, feats, and other class abilities of a 1st-level character of the appropriate class.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 16, 2003)

A bugbear, a Hobgobling, an elf and a dwarf... not the usual team I'm used to play with. That'll be interetsing!

Anyway, just to tell you guys just got an ICQ number, so just read my signature to have the info.


----------



## infax (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm not clear on how we are dealing with gear.
Is each of us posting a wishlist and getting what GG considers reasonable? Are we dealing with a fixed budget? DMG's?

If I should a weapon of choice I'd take either scimitar or longsword.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok, first of all, festy, you failed the filter thing miserably,  I just caught your Email with char sheet before i emptied trash, but errm, do you guys really wanna die in like 10 NYC minutes? you NEED a fighter, and festy I need you to put char sheet on Wordpad if at all possible and resend.

I'm not clear on how we are dealing with gear.
Is each of us posting a wishlist and getting what GG considers reasonable? Are we dealing with a fixed budget? DMG's?



> I'm not clear on how we are dealing with gear.  Is each of us posting a wishlist and getting what GG considers reasonable?  Are we dealing with fixed budget? DMG's?




Ok...*ahem* Hell No......I will roll up (using charts in the DMG {Dungeon Masters Guide} ) one or two (depending on feats) Magical weapons of preferance, because i am not a TDM   

Velmont,
I will add you to my ICQ, heads up for a Authorization request From "DoomDragon" 

Errm, there cant be a connection if I dont have your Damn Character Sheet ShatterStone


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 17, 2003)

Okaly dokaly then, I'll resend my char sheet as an attachment. Do I get rid of the all the equipment I've put together or just specific items?


----------



## Badger (Aug 17, 2003)

*Info...*

GG...sent you the char sheet via e-mail yesterday afternoon and just wanted to make sure you got it okay...

ICQ # is 596012...

Also, if the Azer isn't cool, I will make up a single class fighter to help out...since we seem to be in dire need of a tank, I'll get us one...

Any other thoughts I'll send off list for right now...


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 17, 2003)

Is somthing eating our players?  Hello? Shatterstone? I need that bugbear, shatterstone!

Thank you festy I got the Rogue, I dont really like another friggin' rogue but what can i do, aside from kick you out lol j/k alright everyone start posting weapon of choice so i can roll magic weapons that you found on previous journeys


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok, to speed up things I rolled your magic Items on a cool chart me and a friend made, it is very similar to the ones in the 3.5 dmg.  

Everyone got ONE weapon except for Infax (more on that in a sec.)

Velmont, 
You recieved a...
*+3 Icy Burst Spiked Chain of Goblin Bane* 
(2d4+3+1d6) (1d10 frost dam. on crit.) (crit. range:20/x2)

Badger, 
You Received a...
*+2 Shocking Burst Battle Axe* 
(1d8+2+1d6) (2d10 shock dam. on crit.) (crit. range:20/x3)

Festy, 
You recieved...
*Vaul, the +3 defending Icy Burst Rapier* 
(1d6+3+1d6) (1d10 frost dam. on crit.) (crit. range:18-20/x2)
((P.S I won't tell you intelligence or ego of him, it wouldn't be fun, but I will tell you this wiseass can and will talk, can and probably will dominate, altho he will not try and kill friendlies, he'll crack jokes about their mommas tho, of that you can be damn sure))

Infax 
You recieved...
*An Egg...* 
Hmm...(If I were you I would take care of it and talk to it like it was alive, Mr. Druid...)

I havn't decided on shatterstone yet...


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 17, 2003)

It's X-mas in August.
You all have 4000 GP to spend in what you will off pg. 123-129 in the 3.5 PHB

And later, maybe today....
dum dum DUM! Plot twists for all!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2003)

GG, I should have the character to you in a few minutes I just need to knock out a few details.

That and maybe a variant of him as a barbarian since you think we need a fighter and I don’t think it would be right to have a bugbear in heavy armor


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 18, 2003)

Rogues Gallery is up!!
Rogue Gallery Thread


----------



## infax (Aug 18, 2003)

Well, Gimble, I have some questions:

What is the size of the egg?
The size of a ping-pong ball? A tennis ball? A football ball? The size of a cat?

Have I identified what kind of creature layed that egg? Should I make up the circumstances in which I found it or will you?


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 18, 2003)

Ok friends,tell me what you think...

Badger, 
Your character Vedin, while jumping planes happened upon a Githyanki village under seige of Mindflayers you quickly befriended them and created balistas and catapults to drive away the Mindflayers they gave you one of their fabled Silver Swords with your name written in Alpha Gith on the hilt.  Do With it what you will...

Festy Dog, 
One day in the past you accidentally triggered a gate spell which flung you into the Elemental plane of Air where you met a Dijini who was, after you defeated him through trickery and deciet was inclined to offer you a wish, at this point Vaul used dominate and promptly wished for a large castle with a harem and a butler. unfortunately the dijini put it on the elemental plane of water...vaul promptly used you to stab the genie in the neck, you are not very welcome on the elemental plane of air, but you did pick up a stylish pair of feathered pink slippers...

Infax, 
You one day in your past happened upon a tied up nymph, behind her was a tower that had once watched over a town, now serving as her home, untiing her you went in the tower finding two elves rumaging through her things you transformed into (Insert Wildform) and ravaged them, traveling for some time together you end up settling down and having kids, untill the call of the adventure takes you away again, understanding she gives you a pendant kisses you and will patiently wait until your safe return.  You have a beutiful wood nymph wife, half-nymph kids (possiblely for another adventure taking place years later) and a treehouse fortress waiting for you.

Shatterstone, 
After cursing all and leaving your village, some days later you realize that there is somthing moving in your bag, upon finding out that its a runt goblin you intend to kill it but something stays your hand, that fresh amonia smell from it soiling itself? It's insesint crying, or a bugbear warriors oversized heart, who knows but he has pledged loyalty to you, he is small and a coward there for he can not fight, but his landspeed is 45ft. so he makes a good messenger, his name is Guk, the other goblins mercillesly called him little Muk in taunting, and the bugbears of the tribe beat him,  poor guy...

Velmont,
Being so used to using your chain you have figured out how to "Grab" when you Crit. you may choose to entangle for 1d6 turns with the saving throw so insanely high that it is impossible and if they attempt to get out of it in any way they take 1d4 dam.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 18, 2003)

My character gave it to you, it appears reptilian in nature...


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 18, 2003)

Well? What did you think about your Items? And I am starting a new rogues gallery where I would like you to post all of your equipment and the damage you do after all bonuses are added to damroll for whatever weapon you will be using...Use link on first post of second page go to rogue gallery thread by me and post character NEATLY...


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2003)

GG if your still looking I would like to apply for the cleric postion.  Although its looks like you could use an arcane caster.

 RangerJohn

 ps. loved your plot twists and introduction.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 18, 2003)

With the egg came a leather bag that has a strap to go over a shoulder and another to go around the waist under the armpit, the bag itself has five drawstrings set at intervals to make the bag, if nessesary mold to the shape of the object the bag is very warm and soft to the touch on the inside and it is rough and rugged leather on the outside, upon further examination you find strange faintly glowing runes encircling the bag, you identify them as protective, with further investigation you find that only you can open and close the bag.  The egg is slightly larger than a kitten and it has blue and red bands around the outside.  On the bag you find a note written in elven, "Take good care of what can fly but is not a bird, lays eggs but is not a lizard, what is magical, but no mage can duplicate."  
That is all I will say on the subject...


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm glad you liked it, Either way your choice are you looking at any specific race?  as you can see, i am open to errm...exotic races...


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh and if you have ICQ post or Email me your ICQ #
DoomDragon5159@icqmail.com


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2003)

I don't have the 3.5 books, I just use the SRD. What is in pages 123 - 129?



> Originally posted by Gimble Godshine[/i]
> Thank you festy I got the Rogue, I dont really like another friggin' rogue but what can i do, aside from kick you out lol j/k




Well, I only made a rogue because I thought it might be better to have a pure rogue in the party if any situations called for rogue skills. I could quite easily just make him a fighter if you'd prefer that.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2003)

Gimble Godshine said:
			
		

> * It's X-mas in August.
> You all have 4000 GP to spend in what you will off pg. 123-129 in the 3.5 PHB
> 
> And later, maybe today....
> dum dum DUM! Plot twists for all!!!*




Ok, so I put all my equipment to the trash, the one I made with my first draft of the characther? Anyway, because...



			
				Gimble Godshine said:
			
		

> *Velmont,
> You recieved a...
> +3 Icy Burst Spiked Chain of Goblin Bane
> (2d4+3+1d6) (1d10 frost dam. on crit.) (crit. range:20/x2)*




... andthere is only one good word for that:COOL 



			
				Gimble Godshine said:
			
		

> *Velmont,
> Being so used to using your chain you have figured out how to "Grab" when you Crit. you may choose to entangle for 1d6 turns with the saving throw so insanely high that it is impossible and if they attempt to get out of it in any way they take 1d4 dam.*




Hehe... I will love my chain, I'll take improved critical as soon as possible it seems.



			
				Gimble Godshine said:
			
		

> *With the egg came a leather bag that has a strap to go over a shoulder and another to go around the waist under the armpit, the bag itself has five drawstrings set at intervals to make the bag, if nessesary mold to the shape of the object the bag is very warm and soft to the touch on the inside and it is rough and rugged leather on the outside, upon further examination you find strange faintly glowing runes encircling the bag, you identify them as protective, with further investigation you find that only you can open and close the bag.  The egg is slightly larger than a kitten and it has blue and red bands around the outside.  On the bag you find a note written in elven, "Take good care of what can fly but is not a bird, lays eggs but is not a lizard, what is magical, but no mage can duplicate."
> That is all I will say on the subject... *




Hmmm... did I miss a thread somewhere? Where is the message where we recieve it... anyway, the first think I can think is: Dragon, and that's  BAD .


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *Hmmm... did I miss a thread somewhere? Where is the message where we recieve it... anyway, the first think I can think is: Dragon, and that's  BAD . *




I was thinking chicken, and that's yummy.   

Festy, the pages in question are the equipment, weapons and armor.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2003)

Many thx. 

Hehe, chicken...


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2003)

How about an Aasimar paladin 2/sorcerer 2?  Possibly shooting for Eldritch Knight? Either that or to continue with the unusual group a pixie sorcerer?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2003)

Paladin/Sorceror sounds pretty tricky, I like it but its Gimble's call.

Gimble: I've converted my hobgoblin into a fighter who specializes in the rapier, and will probably take levels in ranger later. That sound acceptable?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *Hmmm... did I miss a thread somewhere? Where is the message where we recieve it... anyway, the first think I can think is: Dragon, and that's  BAD . *




Forget about where to found the egg... I had overlooked the gift for Infax...

Oh, and I've found another answer to the riddle:

A druid shapeshifted in a flying fish


----------



## infax (Aug 18, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, and I've found another answer to the riddle:
> 
> A druid shapeshifted in a flying fish  *




*ROTL*

I liked this one, will have to remember it when we  are playing.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2003)

Gimble Godshine said:
			
		

> *It's X-mas in August.
> You all have 4000 GP to spend in what you will off pg. 123-129 in the 3.5 PHB
> 
> And later, maybe today....
> dum dum DUM! Plot twists for all!!! *




Do that include special material weapon, like a silver dagger or cold iron mace?


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 18, 2003)

> I don't have the 3.5 books, I just use the SRD. What is in pages 123 - 129?



It's a list of Items to buy,mostly mundane,Armor, Potions etc... pack animals...(JUST KIDDING ON PACK ANIMALS) you may buy +1 equipment and lower, come on I gave you an INTELLIGENT sword, and heh, an egg, its the size of a large kitten...dragon eggs are the size of a small calf...and chicken eggs are a little larger than pingpong balls



> Gimble: I've converted my hobgoblin into a fighter who specializes in the rapier, and will probably take levels in ranger later. That sound acceptable?




That sounds fine, altho I see your reasoning for having a rogue but truth be told, there ain't that many locked doors in a network of caves as it is.

and rangerjohn...No damn planetouched, lol i hate dming planetouched, longstory ending with a dicey stituation with a halffiend...

P.S~The Flying fish sounds possible, I am the DM afterall...Muahahahaha, but i do like dragons, the possibilities are endless, no flipping madly through your MMs now, thats cheating!


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2003)

My character have been add to the Rogue Gallery. I've buy my new equipement. The only thing, as you talk about being able to buy anything in the PHB, I finally bought back the Migthy+4 Composite Longbow masterwork, but if you don't want to allow to start with one, just tell me the best bow I can buy.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 18, 2003)

rangerjohn if you are going to play im going to need you character sheet in the next two days, is that good for everyone else?


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 18, 2003)

Ok, I am going to start a thread in playing the game just to get the story rolling with a map of the land and so forth...And if you are there and read just type Your name and ready when everone has typed their name and ready, and i have you char sheet we will begin ie. Velmont Ready Festy Dog Ready Shatterstone Ready Infax Ready Badger Ready, I have decided to cut back on the 4k thats a little much and I will RP a shopkeeper at several shops so i can control what you can buy more effectively you now have 2k and are standing together outside the bar where I was. (As soon as you go to playing the game and type (your name) Ready we will start.


----------



## Badger (Aug 18, 2003)

*Vedin question...*

Since I hadn't planned on Vedin getting bounced anywhere than just to the prime in his history, the silver sword sorta caught me off guard...

Can you fill me in on what those things are again? Not trying to be dense, but can't find a reference to them in anything I have right now, other stuff being boxed still.

Sorry for the inconvience, and will get his sheet up later tonight...


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm fine with the deadline, but I need a responce on the pixie sorcerer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

Okay I re cut my equipment down to 2K (not a big deal)  

CG, also what was the Magic Item I got, it was something like a "flamingburst great axe +2" but I didn't write down the name as you said you would post it here and also it's abilities.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2003)

According to the first page, it a +2 shocking burst battle axe.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2003)

Sorry brother that was badger, your not listed.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 19, 2003)

Sorry, +2 Flaming Burst Battle Axe, 1d8+2+1d6 (2d10 fire dam on crit.) (20/x3)  I said NO PLANETOUCHED...



> Can you fill me in on what those things are again? Not trying to be dense, but can't find a reference to them in anything I have right now, other stuff being boxed still.




Heh, surprisingly enuff they are in the MM, here ya go straight from the MM...

"...Impressive weapons are...of githyanki make...+1 (+2 in this case) silvered greatsword that looks much like a standard weapon while still in its sheath, but when drawn it transforms into a column of silvery liquid altering the balance round by round as the blades shape..."

Basically "+2 Silvered Gith Greatsword" 2d6+2 (19-20/x2) (Psionic tap, disrupts psions hit with for 1d4 rounds)  (Grants you the ability to speak Gith and therefor allows you to change the name on the hilt and speak with githyanki fighters, githERAI however will attempt to kill you on sight.)


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 19, 2003)

Everybody listen up go to the thread in playing the game and RP your character outside the bar next to velmont, his poor dwarf is baking in the sun!  Get your multicultured asses over there


----------



## Badger (Aug 19, 2003)

*Thanks...*

Will try to get char sheet up asap...could I get a huge favor and have you send me the e-mail with him in it back to me? I meant to have it saved in my sent, but forgot to click in that tab...

In the meantime, I promise to get my gold butt to the IC room and post..


----------



## Badger (Aug 19, 2003)

*Part 1*

Part 1 is up...sorry if it sucks, but was trying to whip something up real fast...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 19, 2003)

Okaly dokaly, inventory has been corrected, now onto the IC thread. 


Btw, my character is a Hobgoblin fighter, not a Bugbear rogue.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2003)

> _ Originally posted by Gimble Godshine _
> *Sorry, +2 Flaming Burst Battle Axe, 1d8+2+1d6 (2d10 fire dam on crit.) (20/x3)  I said NO PLANETOUCHED...) *




Thanks I have my equipment done and up... Actually I've had it done for a while now but have been having issues with accessing the board.  

BTW: I'm a bugbear, not some plane touched denizen...  I think you have me mistake for badger.  Whose levels are screwed if he’s really a +6 level adjustment.  (sorry to call you out boss. 
)


----------



## Velmont (Aug 19, 2003)

Just wondering like that... Does any of us have meet each other once or twice or we start as perfect stangers?



			
				Gimble Godshine said:
			
		

> * I have decided to cut back on the 4k thats a little much and I will RP a shopkeeper at several shops so i can control what you can buy more effectively you now have 2k and are standing together outside the bar where I was. (As soon as you go to playing the game and type (your name) Ready we will start. *




Another thing, does we have to shop IC our gear or we start with 2k value of gear?


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 19, 2003)

No i'm sure badger will be fine, u asked to be assimar I said hell no they are plane touched, Azers are not plane touched andhis adjustment went just fine, no problem calling me out and festy i dont have your char sheet of the hobgoblin, could you sen=d it to me so i can approve it?  Nice IC badger but we can't have you FUBAR befor i introduce you all to my draconic friends oops I've said too much... lol!

My character has nymph blood in him he has the uncanny ability to 'suggest' without question and to draw people together, he also has the alchemical skills to make a special potion that...that is for another time...So you feel like you've known each other and it doesn't surprise you at all that vedin came down like a comet and you know each others backround etc. ie:you can look at each others char sheets because you know your skills and such.

I was going to RP a shopkeeper to buy items but if you already have items then fine, but i don't want any bitching when someone has something good that wasn't in the shop, and as for infax's weapon, because he got the egg, i wold donate the silversword to him but thats me, you can try and sell it but no one wants a gith weapon because weapons percieved as stolen are reasons for both gith races to slaughter on sight.  but you may change the name on the hilt.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2003)

GG, thanks and I'm playing with badger in another game so I know how good he can be so I don't mind a thing I just didn't want to be an issue when we are in game and have it cause a stoppage of play. 

Anyhow I hope to have an extended background of my bugbear up tonight.  The short version is he is a retriever of things be it a bounty or an item.  Along as he gets some coins he interested in just about anything.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 19, 2003)

Sorry shatterstone i thot was rangerjohn posting and i was talking to him about him being assimar or whatever, and rangerjohn, no pixie just because i don't want the hassle of having to rp a shrine where you are raised at every five minutes cause my slayers guide monsters will literally CRUSH YOU! lol.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 20, 2003)

Well count me out.  I can't come up with a race to satisfy, without being mundane in this game.  Most monsters are warriors and those that aren't are either high level adjustment or plane touched.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 21, 2003)

Well thats ok, in a few month i plan to get the epic levels guide so we'll have an epic levels game and you can be whatever the hell you want.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 22, 2003)

*Badger*

FYI: Badger is moving and will not have his cable modem up till the 1st of spetember.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh well why didn't you say so? leave vedin in the inn 6 sp. whoever wants to pay, he'll catch up later...


----------



## Velmont (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok, for the question of Grimble on the IC thread. Who will be the leader? I have no preference, so is someone want to be the leader or someone want to suggest someone?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2003)

Krog, has no desire to lead... He will fallow but only as long as it suits him:

rescuing the elven madien for no reward... no dice

rescuing the elven madien for diner...  sure tastes like chicken.  

Sort of like a mercinary that won't do horrible evil acts....



Okay so he wouldn't eat the elven madien, well at least as long as their are other options, but it sounded good.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 24, 2003)

It seems I took the lead...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2003)

My post from the game...  I thought I would post it here just in case.









*OOC:*


This thread has been quite for to long... What's up? Or are we traveling to the cave in real time?


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 18, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> My post from the game...  I thought I would post it here just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OK OK point taken my ip got me mixed up with someone else and booted me for a while they realized what they did and gave me a month free so its worth it *CHING* ok anyway we're movin' im getting a map for you guys.


----------



## Badger (Sep 26, 2003)

*Bowing out...*

Sorry for my extended abscene, but things in RL have been taking their toll on me, and I have just gotten my internet access back, as well as my power after Isabel has came through.

As such, I have to bow out of the game due to limited time and other stuff that has came up. I wish you all the best in the game, and have fun schwacking the begeezus out of the bad guys.

Badger


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 27, 2003)

Badger said:
			
		

> Sorry for my extended abscene, but things in RL have been taking their toll on me, and I have just gotten my internet access back, as well as my power after Isabel has came through.
> 
> As such, I have to bow out of the game due to limited time and other stuff that has came up. I wish you all the best in the game, and have fun schwacking the begeezus out of the bad guys.
> 
> Badger




That's quite alright Badger but thank you for not just taking off and not even responding like some PCs would *Infax* and if Infax is reading this for God knows why you may defend yourself to my flaming but anyway thank you Badger we will assume your character died from selfinflicted wounds after trying to save his friend...He will be remembered...

-GG


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 27, 2003)

Is there still room in this game?
If so I would like to play an Elf "Scout" (rogue) or if that's taken a Kobold Sorcerer.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2003)

It seems there is vacant space, Master Socrates... hmm, wrong game  More seriously, we were suppose to be 5 and we are 3, all figthing class...

Gimble have last call, but I sense the yes in the air...


----------



## MattDroz (Sep 27, 2003)

Does that mean there is another opening as well? I'd be interested in playing a human sorcerer if possible.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 27, 2003)

Mattdroz. If your a Sorc. than I'll be the druid. We have a rogue of sorts.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 29, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Mattdroz. If your a Sorc. than I'll be the druid. We have a rogue of sorts.




I suppose I will RP you into the action as soon as you send me your char sheet to my email as a wordpad document at Doomdragon5159@icqmail.com


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 29, 2003)

Done. check your mail.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 30, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Done. check your mail.




Ok I got them both but am not able to d load them as of yet will take a look at them my characters need to finish the fight that they are in at the moment anyway...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 30, 2003)

Just caught myself up on the game. I'm looking forward to playing. Can you do me a favor? Can you send a copy of my character to the Rogues gallery? I have unfortunatly deleated him.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 30, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Just caught myself up on the game. I'm looking forward to playing. Can you do me a favor? Can you send a copy of my character to the Rogues gallery? I have unfortunatly deleated him.



I'll Just forward it back to your EMAIL how's that??

And that's good make sure you all have Read the INTRO and ALL of the pages of the GAME so far ok??


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 30, 2003)

Gimble Godshine said:
			
		

> I'll Just forward it back to your EMAIL how's that??
> 
> And that's good make sure you all have Read the INTRO and ALL of the pages of the GAME so far ok??




Done and Done.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 1, 2003)

welcome to the game Silvermage.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 1, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> welcome to the game Silvermage.



Why Thank you Shatterstone.


----------

